# Custom Paint job on a Slot.It Jaguar XJR 9



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

I got this white kit a week ago and at first I was going to get some Pattos decals and do either the Silk Cut or Castrol scheme. But then I decided to do a fantasy retro scheme honoring the D types of the 1950's. I got some Model Master British Dark green metallic and added some basic racing livery.


----------



## ggnagy (Aug 16, 2010)

Nice job. Pretty close to the livery they used on the XJR-6, actually. 








http://http://www.ultimatecarpage.com/images/large/3081/Jaguar-XJR-6_1.jpg


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Good looking detail work MB...:thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Sweet looking Jag, Bob!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup: Great paint & detail work !!


Neal:dude:


----------



## 706hemi (Oct 23, 2009)

yep,, nice job indeed, good to see some bigger scales too, take it easy


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Bob,

That is a very Classy looking Jag you built....Nice paint & detail work!!

Bob...UAR...zilla


----------

